# heavy, heavy, heavy flow, not sure where to post this



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

not for the squeamish but i need some advice.
this is the 2nd day of the 2nd time af has been around since dd was born and i feel like i'm bleeding to death. if i was losing this much blood from a wound i would go to the hospital, seriously.
early this morning i had a feeling that i should get up and when i did it all started *pouring* down my legs and all over the floor. my pjs are ruined, but luckily not the sheets too.
dh was very concerned when he saw the mess but i told him that it was ok for him to go to work.
i'm going through about an ob every 1.5-2 hours while using pads too and wearing black. is this normal?


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

wow that does not sound normal at all. Especially since you said you recently gave birth. How long has it been? was your postpartum check up ok? I would 100% go see my obgyn or even ER if I was feeling faint. Heavy AF is normal for me but even on my heaviest days that has never happened. please get this checked out. and btw hydrogen peroxide is great to get blood stains out esp if they are fresh.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Is it a regular ob, super, super plus? I'm assuming the flow is only this heavy for a few days and then tapers off into more normal-to-light flow for the rest of AF?

Honestly, I think that it's probably normal. I have pretty heavy flow: I gave up on regular OBs years ago because they couldn't last 45 min, then gave up on supers, and now use super-plus which will last me almost 4 hrs with pads for backup. I do not have endometriosis or any other issues: just heavy flow, lucky us.







And considering that this is only you're 2nd pp cycle, I think some wonkiness is to be expected.









If I were you, I would increase my iron just in case and keep an eye on it. If the flow is this heavy for more than 2-3 days days or you have other symptoms (severe abdominal pain, faintness, etc.), I would call a doctor just for additional input.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

it's been almost nine mo since dd was born so i don't think it's birth related. i was always pretty light before so it had me a little freaked out but maybe it's my new "normal" who knows? af #1 post partum may have only been a little spotting.
yeah, i've got an old box of ob regulars right now since that was what i used before if i wasn't using sea sponges and mama cloths. the sponge and cloth are being temporarily abandoned for now.
thankfully i'm not faint or weak, just uncomfortable and crampy. part of me feels like if it were very serious i would be in a lot of pain. i'll keep an eye on the situation and my mineral intake for sure.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

My first PPAF after DD#1 was like that - extremely heavy. I was 11 mos. PP, and it really scared DH to see me bleeding so much. It was just that one time for me though. My periods are usually very heavy anyway.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I bled like that after my second baby after I'd had a few normal cycles. I had no cramps at all (unusual), went through a super plus tampon in 45-60min all day, gushed blood when I stood up and even had mid-cycle spotting. Turned out I had an ovarian cyst that went away on it's own after two months and it all went back to normal. I hope it's that simple for you


----------

